# Rasheed a no-show



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Anybody else stunned by Rasheed Wallace's performance tonight? In a Game 6 with the season on the line, he barely bothered to show up. I kept an eye on him the whole game, and he was almost invisible. He didn't fight for rebounds, didn't take the ball to the basket, and generally didn't seem to care. He spent most of his time setting picks, or just loping up and down the court. Twice in the closing minutes he passed up open shots. If I were a Pistons' fan, I'd be furious. 

What's the explanation? Is he nursing an injury? Is he exhausted? Is it possible that he tanked the game intentionally? I really don't understand why he couldn't get "up" for this game and give it his all.

I'm not baiting the Wallace supporters, believe me. I am truly dumbfounded by his performance tonight against the Heat, and would like to know what explains it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

For Detroit, Rasheed's stat line was second only to Hamilton's and Hamilton scored most of his 33 points off Rasheed's picks.

The Pistons had a bad night but it certainly wasn't Rasheed's fault.

Rasheed must be a pretty good player 'cause I always get to watch him for weeks after the Blazers have gone fishing. :biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

He's also the only one out of 4 former Blazer's in the series who was good enough to play.


----------



## RickRoss (May 24, 2006)

Rasheed Wallace is an unmotivated, lazy, underacheiving, potsmoking, disrespectful piece of garbage. All of his followers are young people that are part of the hip hop culture and like his gangstaness, or pot heads that like him cuz he is a smoker. The dude gets paid over 10 million a year, to work for less than 6 months, and cant keep his **** in check, give full effort and earn his money. I cannot stand looking at him and his ugly bald spot. I like Detriot but rooted for Miami cuz I hate Sheed. He started the destruction of the Blazers and doesn't care. All any fan wants is for their players to try hard and give full effort and Rasheed never did that, and didn't care. I can't afford to go to a game cuz ticket prices are so high so that the player can get paid millions, and to have someone like Sheed not play hard every nite is a slap in the face. He doesn't know how good he has it. Finally, can we stop making threads on Sheed, he is not worth the time or energy.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> For Detroit, Rasheed's stat line was second only to Hamilton's.


I'm not talking about Rasheed's stat line, I'm talking about his lack of energy. Those 8 rebounds that he got mostly bounced into his hands. He certainly wasn't down on the blocks fighting for loose balls. And he never once drove the ball to the basket--not once! He took a few jump shots when he was wide-open, but otherwise he was content to give the ball to someone else. 

Wallace has incredible hops, a great shooting touch, and can be a lock-down defender--yet he demonstrated none of that tonight. He never challenged Shaq, offensively or defensively, and he didn't get a single blocked shot. He didn't seem fired up or motivated in the least. He spent most of the night as a spectator, watching his teammates make important plays.

It's mind-boggling. I honestly don't understand it.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

RickRoss said:


> Rasheed Wallace is an unmotivated, lazy, underacheiving, potsmoking, disrespectful piece of garbage. All of his followers are young people that are part of the hip hop culture and like his gangstaness, or pot heads that like him cuz he is a smoker. The dude gets paid over 10 million a year, to work for less than 6 months, and cant keep his **** in check, give full effort and earn his money. I cannot stand looking at him and his ugly bald spot. I like Detriot but rooted for Miami cuz I hate Sheed. He started the destruction of the Blazers and doesn't care. All any fan wants is for their players to try hard and give full effort and Rasheed never did that, and didn't care. I can't afford to go to a game cuz ticket prices are so high so that the player can get paid millions, and to have someone like Sheed not play hard every nite is a slap in the face. He doesn't know how good he has it. Finally, can we stop making threads on Sheed, he is not worth the time or energy.


To stereotype anyone who is a Sheed fan is a VERY ignorant statement , The guy is better than ANYONE on this blazer squad even on his off nights. Also he may not score the most points but he is what opens up the lanes for players like Rip and Billups. Also the ticket prices are based on a team, so if watching Sheed is a slap in the face then watching the Blazers must have been a kick in the nutz because most of the games they gave up or quit trying.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

RickRoss said:


> Rasheed Wallace is an unmotivated, lazy, underacheiving, potsmoking, disrespectful piece of garbage. All of his followers are young people that are part of the hip hop culture and like his gangstaness, or pot heads that like him cuz he is a smoker.


I'm pleased to be considered young, since I'm closer to 65 than 25. But part of the hip hop culture, um, no, I don't think so. I'm not a pot head, and he's not a gangster. And, of course, he's not unmotivated, lazy, underachieving, or a piece of garbage. 

Other than that, I pretty much agree with you. He is disrespectful and he does smoke pot. 

barfo


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

?Sounds like he was very much in character tonight. That's exactly how he played for the Blazers in the big games when they needed him to step up and play like the star he thinks he is. When the Blazers needed his leadership he was whining at the refs because every call didn't go the way he thought it should. Maybe he just wanted to hit the showers early.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

RickRoss said:


> Rasheed Wallace is an unmotivated, lazy, underacheiving, potsmoking, disrespectful piece of garbage. All of his followers are young people that are part of the hip hop culture and like his gangstaness, or pot heads that like him cuz he is a smoker. The dude gets paid over 10 million a year, to work for less than 6 months, and cant keep his **** in check, give full effort and earn his money. I cannot stand looking at him and his ugly bald spot. I like Detriot but rooted for Miami cuz I hate Sheed. He started the destruction of the Blazers and doesn't care. All any fan wants is for their players to try hard and give full effort and Rasheed never did that, and didn't care. I can't afford to go to a game cuz ticket prices are so high so that the player can get paid millions, and to have someone like Sheed not play hard every nite is a slap in the face. He doesn't know how good he has it. Finally, can we stop making threads on Sheed, he is not worth the time or energy.


Although I'm fairly young, I'm not close to being "gangster", I don't smoke pot, I'm not hip-hop and yet I'm a Rasheed Wallace fan.

I always think it's priceless when a poster comes in and says something like "this is not worth the time or energy" right after posting a long *** response.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Anybody else stunned by Rasheed Wallace's performance tonight? In a Game 6 with the season on the line, he barely bothered to show up.


Who did show up for Detroit, outside of Hamilton?

Basically, Detroit played a piss-poor series as a team. Wallace was actually probably their second-best performer in Game 6.



> If I were a Pistons' fan, I'd be furious.


With the team, yes. Unless one has a personal grudge against Sheed, there's no reason why you'd single him out on the team. The entire team was horrendous and there's no good explanation why.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Target said:


> ?Sounds like he was very much in character tonight. That's exactly how he played for the Blazers in the big games when they needed him to step up and play like the star he thinks he is.


Averaged 30 PPG against the Lakers in the Western Conference Finals. Was pretty much always the best and most effective Blazer in every playoffs that he was a starter for the team.

Other than that, right on.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

I agree with Target sheed has finally started playing like he did for the blazers watch the pistons fans to sour on sheed now.

I watch part of the game only time i noticed him was when he hit a 3 and when he was shone on the bench. Sheed fades when you need him most the more you need the more he fades and floats.

Its interesting since they won the championship its been a slow slide and the bickering has already started like in portland champion to loser in the final now the Eastern finals, next year 2nd round? 

You can tell the chemistry isnt what it was when they won the championship.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> Its interesting since they won the championship its been a slow slide and the bickering has already started like in portland champion to loser in the final now the Eastern finals, next year 2nd round?
> 
> You can tell the chemistry isnt what it was when they won the championship.


A slow slide, yes. Whereas in Portland, it was a very fast slide downhill after we traded Sheed, from playoffs to worst team in the league, with no shortage of bickering. Perhaps the chemistry isn't quite what it used to be in Portland.

barfo


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

RickRoss said:


> This message is hidden because RickRoss is on your *ignore list.*


Judging by the reaction you're getting, you slapped a few people across the face with blunt accusations again.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

RickRoss said:


> Rasheed Wallace is an unmotivated, lazy, underacheiving, potsmoking, disrespectful piece of garbage. All of his followers are young people that are part of the hip hop culture and like his gangstaness, or pot heads that like him cuz he is a smoker. The dude gets paid over 10 million a year, to work for less than 6 months, and cant keep his **** in check, give full effort and earn his money. I cannot stand looking at him and his ugly bald spot. I like Detriot but rooted for Miami cuz I hate Sheed. He started the destruction of the Blazers and doesn't care. All any fan wants is for their players to try hard and give full effort and Rasheed never did that, and didn't care. I can't afford to go to a game cuz ticket prices are so high so that the player can get paid millions, and to have someone like Sheed not play hard every nite is a slap in the face. He doesn't know how good he has it. Finally, can we stop making threads on Sheed, he is not worth the time or energy.


Whatever. Portland fans put all of the blame on Rasheed, but the Blazers failed Rasheed, not the other way around. Too bad the Blazers could never give him a good supporting cast or a number one or a good coach. 

Without Rasheed the Lakers have several more championship rings and Detroit has jack.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> He's also the only one out of 4 former Blazer's in the series who was good enough to play.


 I hope you're using the word "play" very lightly because I don't recall Dale Davis, Derek Anderson, or Kelvin Cato playing a minute tonight.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Rasheed's been playing with an injured ankle sine Game 2 (I think). There were several write-ups on how the Pistons have tried to change their offense, since they really relied on the mismatches he makes. Even not being mobile enough to slide between spots quickly, they still needed him more than McDyess or Davis against the Heat. Oh well, a little change is good, and the folks of Miami get to see what a trip to the finals is like.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I think the other Wallace was much more of a no-show. Most guys who get stomped by Shaq still get a free pass, because when Shaq is on a good night he's still terrifying. But Ben is the Defensive Player of the Year, supposedly the best defender in the game. And he musters 0 blocks, 0 steals, 7 boards, and the guy he's guarding goes off for 28 points, 85% shooting, 16 boards and 5 blocks? 

That's just a pathetic performance.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazed said:


> Whatever. Portland fans put all of the blame on Rasheed, but the Blazers failed Rasheed, not the other way around. Too bad the Blazers could never give him a good supporting cast or a number one or a good coach.


yeah, that 2000 team was a horrible supporting cast.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Tince said:


> I hope you're using the word "play" very lightly because I don't recall Dale Davis, Derek Anderson, or Kelvin Cato playing a minute tonight.


Exactly.


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Rasheed Wallace folded up like a cheap suit. He's not the only Piston to do so, but he's as much to blame for the Pistons' meltdown as anyone else on the team. And it was never a question of "if" he would fold up, it was a question of "when."


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

BlazerWookie said:


> And it was never a question of "if" he would fold up, it was a question of "when."


And just like with Portland, the answer is "when injured."


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

RickRoss said:


> I like Detriot but rooted for Miami cuz I hate Sheed.


I like ice storms.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

The way some people evaluate players just amazes me.

Let's take the case of Sprewell. In his prime, Spre' would go off for 6-8 huge games each season. There are 2 ways to look at this.

A) The 6 red-hot games were an anomaly, and the other 76 represent his true performance.

B) Those 6 games prove he was Michael Jordan, and the other 76 he was dogging it.

It doesn't matter if the player in question is Spre', Sheed, Zach, Webster, or our #1 this season.........unrealistic expectations guarantee failure!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Alright, is RickRoss SolidGuy3?


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

RickRoss said:


> Rasheed Wallace is an unmotivated, lazy, underacheiving, potsmoking, disrespectful piece of garbage. All of his followers are young people that are part of the hip hop culture and like his gangstaness, or pot heads that like him cuz he is a smoker. The dude gets paid over 10 million a year, to work for less than 6 months, and cant keep his **** in check, give full effort and earn his money. I cannot stand looking at him and his ugly bald spot. I like Detriot but rooted for Miami cuz I hate Sheed. He started the destruction of the Blazers and doesn't care. All any fan wants is for their players to try hard and give full effort and Rasheed never did that, and didn't care. I can't afford to go to a game cuz ticket prices are so high so that the player can get paid millions, and to have someone like Sheed not play hard every nite is a slap in the face. He doesn't know how good he has it. Finally, can we stop making threads on Sheed, he is not worth the time or energy.



deleted are a deleted.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I can't stand Sheed and am glad he's out of the playoffs, but when he wants to be he is a excellent player, I can't see how anyone can deny that. I think he's a head case and when the chips are down his true colors so to speak comes out, but his talent is hard to attack.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Here's what the _Detroit Free Press_ has to say about Wallace:



> "Rasheed Wallace's picture should be on milk cartons throughout the Detroit area considering his invisibility in this series. There are no excuses for that."


http://www.freepress.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2006606030389



> Rasheed Wallace was a ghost, scoring 10 points on 12 shots.


http://www.freepress.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2006606030395


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Target said:


> ?Sounds like he was very much in character tonight. That's exactly how he played for the Blazers in the big games when they needed him to step up and play like the star he thinks he is. When the Blazers needed his leadership he was whining at the refs because every call didn't go the way he thought it should. Maybe he just wanted to hit the showers early.


 :clap:


----------



## RickRoss (May 24, 2006)

273690. Pistons Fan opinion of Sheed 
by PHATGUYSRULE, 6/3/06 19:24 ET 
From Mlive http://www.mlive.com/forums/pistons/
Thread link: http://www.mlive.com/forums/pistons/index.ssf?artid=351839

84545.2. Answersby Jackattaq4, 6/3/06 19:13 ETRe: Blazer fan with a few Sheed question by Sug, 6/3/061. NO, Sheed doesn't deserve to be the highest paid Piston.

2. Yes, Sheed played a major part in the last 2 championship runs. He did a very good job playing D on J.O. and Duncan.

3. Sheed will NOT be the one to fill the void if Ben leaves. It will have to be a player who is primarily a low post guy. Sheed REFUSES to take over games on offense, and is ONLY a complimentary piece defensively. Sheed plays good 1 on 1 D, but REFUSES to come out of the paint to challenge PF SHOOTERS like Antoine Walker or Haslem or any PF that can shoot.

4. My view of Sheed hasn't changed a whole lot. I've always felt like if SHEED PLAYED HARD AND TO HIS POTENTIAL THAT THE PISTONS COULDN"T BE BEATEN. Sheed is a LAZY PLAYER, I could say that OVER AND OVER and STILL NOT EMPHASIZE IT ENOUGH. Sheed loves to run his mouth but NEVER backs it up on the court. He is just a LOUDMOUTH PUNK that NEVER SHUTS UP. He costs his team endlessly with his mouth and technicals. He refuses to work hard on his INSIDE GAME. He refuses to challenge shooters (evidenced by the NUMEROUS PF's that got off on him this year).

Sheed is still "Portland Sheed", he hasn't changed. Sheed just got lucky to go to a team on the verge where his presence was just enough to push them over the top. If that hadn't happened and the fans and Media in Detroit had dogged him and done so deservedly, then Sheed would have LASHED OUT AT THE MEDIA, just like he did in Portland.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

RickRoss said:


> 273690. Pistons Fan opinion of Sheed
> by PHATGUYSRULE, 6/3/06 19:24 ET
> From Mlive http://www.mlive.com/forums/pistons/
> Thread link: http://www.mlive.com/forums/pistons/index.ssf?artid=351839
> ...


:| ... :laugh:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

RickRoss said:


> Rasheed Wallace is an unmotivated, lazy, underacheiving, potsmoking, disrespectful piece of garbage. *All of his followers are young people that are part of the hip hop culture *and like his gangstaness, or pot heads that like him cuz he is a smoker.



Excuse me, sir, but do you know how hypocritical you are with this statement? Maybe if you didn't know, Rick Ross is a rapper (albeit a mediocre one on a good day).

Good day to you, sir.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

The Blazers didn't fail Rasheed. Rasheed made a joke out of our franchise. Anyone else find his apologists pathetic? How can you excuse his behavior as a Blazer?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

TP3 said:


> Rasheed made a joke out of our franchise.


Apparently he's quite powerful that way, since he seems to be making it more and more of a joke each year, despite having left town. 



> Anyone else find his apologists pathetic?


Nope! Nobody else does!



> How can you excuse his behavior as a Blazer?


Why would I need to? 

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

He made a pretty big joke of himself with his guarantees.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Exactly my point, thanks.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

thread after thread, season after season, it's amazing how some just can't let go of their precious bitterness.

STOMP


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

The Pistons, no doubt, have a lot of questions to answer. To their fans and to themselves. They were the favored team and not only lost, they were dominated. 3 of their 4 losses were by double digits. This was not a series that turned on one play or one lucky shot. Detroit was thoroughly out-played by Miami.

But to put all the blame on one person is absurd. A team does not under-perform so drastically due to one person, especially the one person known to be injured, therefore the one person with some kind of excuse. What about Billups, a 90% free throw shooter, missing numerous free throws? A defensive player of the year unable to play defense? Missed shots, over and over, by a team who was supposed to be offensively improved? A team whose identity was defense unable to get stops? 

You can, I am sure, go to a message board and find people blaming Rasheed Wallace. You can also, I am sure, find people blaming Rip Hamilton, Chauncey Billups, Ben Wallace, Tayshaun Prince, Flip Saunders, Joe Dumars, the Pistons' weak bench, David Stern, the referees and the phases of the moon. Sadly, message boards are not always the place for rational discussion. And what the Pistons need if they are to learn from this is a sober and rational discussion of what went wrong. Not an on line hate fest thrown at one particular player.

At least this year's Pistons team showed class after their loss, unlike the 1991 version who walked off the court before the game ended to avoid congratulating the Bulls.

Whether you love, hate or anything in between Rasheed Wallace, whether you were ecstatic, furious or anything in between at Portland dealing him, this series loss is not a matter of one person being a "no show". Unfortunately, for those addicted to hate he is an easy target. Black, hip hop, tattooed, smokes pot, foul mouthed, disagrees with Bush...

What's the matter, has hating gays, Muslims and immigrants become out of style? (I wish)


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

TP3 said:


> Rasheed made a joke out of our franchise. Anyone else find his apologists pathetic?


Yes, of course. What's ironic is that his defenders in Portland always pointed to his outstanding play as the thing that made everything else about him worth tolerating, but it was his lack of performance on the court that actually doomed the Pistons in the Miami series.

I also find it ironic that even in a "supporting role" in Detroit, you can't count on him. He was supposed to flourish in the Detroit system because they had enough other veteran leaders to take the pressure off of him, yet even with those guys all around him he couldn't summon up enough interest to play hard against Miami. 

Rasheed Wallace has now become Cliff Robinson. All he wants to do is stand at the 3-point line and fire up jump shots. He refuses to play under the basket, where he could be dominant, because he doesn't like the contact and rough stuff. He's become an NBA coward and a shell of his former self.

Thank God he's the Piston's problem now.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*IF* Sheed was wired correctly in the head we would never have seen a better PF. His fade away is undefendable, he shoots amazing from the three point area, and his help defense is super! He mentally understands the game and many of the times when he banters with the refs on their calls, SHEED is right!

That said, to understand Sheed you need not look any further than his mother. Loud, obnoxious, intimidating and without substance. This is a classic case of why parenting is sooooo important.

You are your worst enemy should be SHEED's calling card.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

STOMP said:


> thread after thread, season after season, it's amazing how some just can't let go of their precious bitterness.


Thread after thread, season after season, you defend Wallace and attack those who criticize him. It's amazing how you can't let go of your precious opinion of such an overrated player.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Thread after thread, season after season, you defend Wallace and attack those who criticize him. It's amazing how you can't let go of your precious opinion of such an overrated player.



Wow, the reverse could be said of you....

Just drop the Wallace crap already....


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

blue32 said:


> Wow, the reverse could be said of you....


Uh, it WAS said of me. Hence my reply. 

For many of us, Rasheed Wallace is still an interesting subject. If you don't agree, I suggest you ignore the threads about him.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Uh, it WAS said of me. Hence my reply.
> 
> For many of us, Rasheed Wallace is still an interesting subject. If you don't agree, I suggest you ignore the threads about him.



LOL you can suggest all ya want there champ.... It amazes me how much time you waste with the Rasheed Wallace thing. Let it go man, let it go.... Put the gun down! Invest in some time with a shrink, if you think it'll help ya get over the interest w/him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

guys..he doesn't play here anymore. who really cares if he's asking to be traded, didn't play great in the playoffs...

he's gone. Let it go. 

why can't some of you guys just let it go? and that applies to BOTH sides. Those who can't let it go that he was traded and the team sucks now, and those who can't let it go that he's gone and feel the need to bring it up whenever he does anything.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

blue32 said:


> LOL you can suggest all ya want there champ.... It amazes me how much time you waste with the Rasheed Wallace thing. Let it go man, let it go.... Put the gun down! Invest in some time with a shrink, if you think it'll help ya get over the interest w/him.


Some subjects are eternally interesting, and Wallace is one of them. He's a classic example of the spoiled, arrogant athlete who will never achieve greatness because he doesn't have the discipline or the mental toughness to play hard for 48 minutes, which is what he is getting paid to do. He's part of that proud tradition that includes Isiah Rider and Bonzi Wells--talented knuckleads who just can't get it together and ultimately don't have a clue. 

Wallace broke a lot of hearts in Portland, and now he's doing the same thing in Detroit. I find that pretty interesting. Again, if you don't agree, you can always start a thread about who Portland is going to pick in this year's draft, since there are only about a million of those right now.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

hap the answer to your question is because that was the last good team so its still in our minds about how the we failed with him and then traded him. When we get good agian then sheed will be just a footnote and the fans on bothsides will move on to the players on the team we have when we get good.

we are like someone who went threw a rough divorce part of the emotions we remember how great it was the other part remembers who our partner was fooling around with others and just CTC with us then left us us for pedro the gardener!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> guys..he doesn't play here anymore. who really cares if he's asking to be traded, didn't play great in the playoffs...he's gone. Let it go.


Are we supposed to lose all interest in a player once he leaves Portland? If that were the case, we couldn't talk about Stoudamire, or Anderson, or Abdur-Rahim, or anyone else the minute they took off the Blazer jersey. We also would be barred from talking about Walton, Lucas, Drexler or any of the other well-known former Blazers. This is ridiculous.

Rasheed Wallace was a controversial figure in Portland for many years and a huge part of the "Jail Blazer" image that led to the current restructuring of the team. And he is still playing in the NBA, in the same style that we were accustomed to seeing him play in Portland. In fact, one could argue that his abysmal performance against the Heat was the biggest reason for the Piston's failure, since Wallace is probably the most talented player on the team and a guy that they expected to deliver for them in big playoff games. 

So . . . it's highly interesting to many of us that Wallace is still coming up short in Detroit, in a city that doesn't have an anti-Wallace media, for a coach that is not Mike Dunleavy, and on a team that has lots of good veteran players. In other words, even when you take away all the negative things that Wallace was supposedly hampered by in Portland, he's still the same old Sheed.

I'm sure we'll all lose interest in Wallace eventually, but until that happens I see no reason why anyone should be discouraged from talking about him. He is just as legitimate a subject of "Blazer discussion" as anything else around here--and far less tedious (in my opinion) than reading yet another thread about why we should or should not draft Adam Morrison--and there have been dozens of those.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Some subjects are eternally interesting, and Wallace is one of them. He's a classic example of the spoiled, arrogant athlete who will never achieve greatness because he doesn't have the discipline or the mental toughness to play hard for 48 minutes, which is what he is getting paid to do. He's part of that proud tradition that includes Isiah Rider and Bonzi Wells--talented knuckleads who just can't get it together and ultimately don't have a clue.
> 
> Wallace broke a lot of hearts in Portland, and now he's doing the same thing in Detroit. I find that pretty interesting. Again, if you don't agree, you can always start a thread about who Portland is going to pick in this year's draft, since there are only about a million of those right now.



But the problem Talkhard is that, it's just your opinion of Rasheed. It's not fact, and it never will be, because you have no clue and either does anyone else on here. Yet you spout off as if it is truth. But I forgot, in your mind, you're always right.  

I wouldn't mind an interesting topic on him, however you condemn the people that support him, with your own unfounded opinions of his personality, like RickRoss.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

blue32 said:


> But the problem Talkhard is that, it's just your opinion of Rasheed. It's not fact, and it never will be, because you have no clue and either does anyone else on here.


Really? No one on this board has "a clue" about anything, even when it comes to the Blazers? That's an odd position to take. 



> in your mind, you're always right.


Hardly. I've been wrong a lot of times, and may even be wrong on Wallace. I'm always willing to listen to all sides in this topic, which is what this board is all about. 



> You condemn the people that support him.


Maybe you haven't been around here too long, but I've been condemned for my opinions of Wallace far more than I've condemned anyone else.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Uh, it WAS said of me. Hence my reply.


TH- I'll take a TO from my ignore list to clarify this.... my comment wasn't said of you. It was a counter to TP3's statement of...



> Anyone else find his apologists pathetic?


I find that sort of bleep completely uncalled for and unfortunately par for the course in Wallace discussions we have here. Wallace "appologists" almost never start threads on him, yet invariably are personally slammed by the "haters" from out of the blue for stating their opinions... and whatever worthy discussion thats going on starts circling the drain towards another lockdown. Thats what I find pathetic.

anyways, I don't respond to you in general but rereading my post I can understand why you thought I was.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Are we supposed to lose all interest in a player once he leaves Portland? If that were the case, we couldn't talk about Stoudamire, or Anderson, or Abdur-Rahim, or anyone else the minute they took off the Blazer jersey. We also would be barred from talking about Walton, Lucas, Drexler or any of the other well-known former Blazers. This is ridiculous.


having interest, and pointing out everytime he does something you justify as "proof", aren't the same.



> Rasheed Wallace was a controversial figure in Portland for many years and a huge part of the "Jail Blazer" image that led to the current restructuring of the team. And he is still playing in the NBA, in the same style that we were accustomed to seeing him play in Portland. In fact, one could argue that his abysmal performance against the Heat was the biggest reason for the Piston's failure, since Wallace is probably the most talented player on the team and a guy that they expected to deliver for them in big playoff games.


thanks for providing an example of something that shows you need to let it go.



> So . . . it's highly interesting to many of us that Wallace is still coming up short in Detroit, in a city that doesn't have an anti-Wallace media, for a coach that is not Mike Dunleavy, and on a team that has lots of good veteran players. In other words, even when you take away all the negative things that Wallace was supposedly hampered by in Portland, he's still the same old Sheed.


let
it
go



> I'm sure we'll all lose interest in Wallace eventually, but until that happens I see no reason why anyone should be discouraged from talking about him. He is just as legitimate a subject of "Blazer discussion" as anything else around here--and far less tedious (in my opinion) than reading yet another thread about why we should or should not draft Adam Morrison--and there have been dozens of those.



let it go.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> let it go.


Nah, can't do it. It's too interesting and too relevant.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I will add that anyone who refers to another human being as "garbage" reveals more about him/herself than about the target of that comment.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Nah, can't do it. It's too interesting and too relevant.


than thats your problem, and keep it to yourself. he's not our problem anymore, who really cares if he was a "no show"? honestly, why is that an issue for you?

he's gone. if in the end he shows his time here was not "his fault" or he shows his time here was his fault, why do you care?

how come you aren't always making posts about bonzi? 

don't you get tired of it?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

crandc said:


> I will add that anyone who refers to another human being as "garbage" reveals more about him/herself than about the target of that comment.



:clap: :clap: :clap: 

The issue really isn't Sheed - it's the way some "fans" think/talk about players. Sheed may be gone, but the attitude has been transfered to other players.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

TP3 said:


> The Blazers didn't fail Rasheed. Rasheed made a joke out of our franchise. Anyone else find his apologists pathetic? How can you excuse his behavior as a Blazer?


Nash/Patterson made a joke of our franchise. Anyone else find their apologists pathetic? How can you excuse their management of the Blazers?

We had to put up with jokes due to off court issues before, but at least we were a relevant team. Now we are simply an irrelevant joke.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Nash/Patterson made a joke of our franchise. Anyone else find their apologists pathetic? How can you excuse their management of the Blazers?
> 
> We had to put up with jokes due to off court issues before, but at least we were a relevant team. Now we are simply an irrelevant joke.


I'd rather be a joke for on court stuff, than off court stuff. Nash and Patterson weren't the ones who "made a joke" of our franchise. They didn't necessarily kill the joke, but they aren't the cause of it. 

It started a long time ago, and it just built up over time until the dam broke. We're just dealing with the FEMA efforts after the damage is done.

being a relavent team that's going no where and a joke isn't better than being a horrible team trying to stockpile talent (despite what fans think, they actually are) and not being a joke off court.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I shouldn't have added that second paragraph I did, it was unnecessary (though it is my honest opinion) and took away from my original intention which was merely to mock the statement I quoted. I don't want to derail this thread any further (though I won't remove it or Haps response wouldn't make as much sense) with Patterson/Nash stuff. 

I merely wanted to point out that different people care about different things, and to claim something like "Anyone else find his apologists pathetic? How can you excuse his behavior as a Blazer?" is unreasonable and shows a distinct lack of understanding.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> than thats your problem, and keep it to yourself.


I'll make you a deal. I won't tell you what you can post, and you'll extend me the same courtesy.



> Who really cares if he was a "no show"?


I do, and so do others who have participated in this thread. If you don't want to participate, why don't you go away and leave the rest of us alone? The very fact that you have to keep chiming in and telling me I shouldn't be posting about Wallace tells me that you have an unhealthy obsession with my posting habits. Give it up. Let it go.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Whatever. Portland fans put all of the blame on Rasheed, but the Blazers failed Rasheed, not the other way around. Too bad the Blazers could never give him a good supporting cast or a number one or a good coach.


You sir have no sense of reality whatsoever. Neither does anyone who claims Sheed is not one of the laziest players in the NBA.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

RipCity9 said:


> You sir have no sense of reality whatsoever. Neither does anyone who claims Sheed is not one of the laziest players in the NBA.


Please quote one NBA person that's said that Rasheed is "one of the laziest players in the NBA".

Please.

Do it.

Otherwise, stop painting those that disagree with you as lacking a sense of reality.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> I'll make you a deal. I won't tell you what you can post, and you'll extend me the same courtesy.


sorry, as a mod one of the things we're supposed to do is try to keep things flowing. you posting about rasheed, in the manner you do, doesn't help the board flow.



> I do, and so do others who have participated in this thread. If you don't want to participate, why don't you go away and leave the rest of us alone? The very fact that you have to keep chiming in and telling me I shouldn't be posting about Wallace tells me that you have an unhealthy obsession with my posting habits. Give it up. Let it go.


you sure showed me.

hyuck.

burn!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

kind of off topic from the same tired Sheed stuff--while I was watching that game, I couldn't help but think how Carmello Anthony OR Wade would've been handy for the Pistons. 

in my mind, the Darko draft will always be remembered as the difference between a championship team and a dynasty.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

SMILE said:


> as a mod one of the things we're supposed to do is try to keep things flowing. you posting about rasheed, in the manner you do, doesn't help the board flow.


Excuse me? This thread has over 60 replies and 900 views. If that's not helping the board "flow," I don't know what is. Besides, how is it part of your job as a moderator to insult me and challenge my right to post about Rasheed Wallace? Maybe you better read your job description again.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

theWanker said:


> kind of off topic from the same tired Sheed stuff--while I was watching that game, I couldn't help but think how Carmello Anthony OR Wade would've been handy for the Pistons.
> 
> in my mind, the Darko draft will always be remembered as the difference between a championship team and a dynasty.


ain't it crazy how they could've had those guys and in essence were stuck with what...Cato, Arroyo and a draft pick?

wow...that makes our webster/jack situation sound a LOT better.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Excuse me? This thread has over 60 posts. If that's not helping the board "flow," I don't know what is. Besides, how is it part of your job as a moderator to insult me and challenge my right to post about Rasheed Wallace? Maybe you better read your job description again.


you constantly bringing up rasheed whenever the board stops talking about him, only to goad the few fans (basically, ed, stomp, maris, and a few others) who don't share your "rasheed eats babies" mindset, gets old. 

you don't even know what the mod is supposed to do, so who are you to tell me to 'read' the description of what it is to be a mod again?


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

theWanker said:


> kind of off topic from the same tired Sheed stuff--while I was watching that game, I couldn't help but think how Carmello Anthony OR Wade would've been handy for the Pistons.
> 
> in my mind, the Darko draft will always be remembered as the difference between a championship team and a dynasty.


I'll second that! Carmelo for instant offense off the bench would make Detroit unstoppable.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> you constantly bringing up rasheed whenever the board stops talking about him, only to goad the few fans (basically, ed, stomp, maris, and a few others) who don't share your "rasheed eats babies" mindset, gets old.


I'm not goading anyone, I'm merely posting on a subject that interests me and others. Since you can't read minds, I suggest you stop trying to interpret my motives.



> you don't even know what the mod is supposed to do


I do know that mods are not supposed to antagonize posters and pick fights with them, as you do. Encouraging the "free flow" of ideas and opinions on this board should include allowing members to post on whatever Blazer topic interests them.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> I'm not goading anyone, I'm merely posting on a subject that interests me and others. Since you can't read minds, I suggest you stop trying to interpret my motives.


you have a set pattern of what you do. It's not hard to interpret them.



> I do know that mods are not supposed to antagonize posters and pick fights with them, as you do.


do not confuse "pick fights" with engaging in a discussion.



> Encouraging the "free flow" of ideas and opinions on this board should include allowing members to post on whatever Blazer topic interests them.


cept when it violates site policy, or is just done to antagonize people..or is repeated ad nauseum (see a lot of mixums posts), it's not allowed. 

seriously, let it go. You are putting way too much importance on what rasheed does or doesn't do in detroit (or as a person) that it's getting old. 

You won. Rasheed got traded..why do you honestly care what he does now? he's not a Trail Blazer.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> I'll second that! Carmelo for instant offense off the bench would make Detroit unstoppable.


what's so scary is that it'd actually be pretty hard to decide whether you bring in Melo or Prince off the bench. I guess it'd probably be Melo, because he could back up both SG and SF. but I think it's far from a certainty.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

We'd be far better off without Whitsitt. 
We'd be far better off without Sheed.
We'd be far better off with Bush. 

Man, if there ever comes a point where I find myself agreeing with TalkHard, I'd better switch sides. The guy is a magnet for wrong.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> you have a set pattern of what you do. It's not hard to interpret them.


Apparently it is. Take a look at my opening post, where I said I was NOT trying to bait anyone, but was truly mystified by Wallace's play in the series with the Heat and was curious if anyone could provide an explanation. I guess you missed that part in your rush to attack me. 



> do not confuse "pick fights" with engaging in a discussion.


Ah, so I can't "interpret" the spirit of your posts, but you can do so to mine? How convenient for you. 



> seriously, let it go. You are putting way too much importance on what rasheed does or doesn't do in detroit (or as a person) that it's getting old.


Seriously, it's not your job to tell anyone to "let it go." You are not a priest, or therapist, or a marriage counselor. You are simply a moderator, and as long as I am posting on issues of interest to other Blazer fans, you should have no beef with me.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> You won. Rasheed got traded..why do you honestly care what he does now? he's not a Trail Blazer.


everyone is a winner here. 

the whiners got their team to root for, and rasheed got away and kept on winning.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Apparently it is. Take a look at my opening post, where I said I was NOT trying to bait anyone, but was truly mystified by Wallace's play in the series with the Heat and was curious if anyone could provide an explanation. I guess you missed that part in your rush to attack me.


haha, "rush to attack" you...



> Ah, so I can't "interpret" the spirit of your posts, but you can do so to mine? How convenient for you.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's not your job to tell anyone to "let it go." You are not a priest, or therapist, or a marriage counselor. You are simply a moderator, and as long as I am posting on issues of interest to other Blazer fans, you should have no beef with me.


I don't have a beef with you..I just wonder why you can't let rasheed go and stop having to post about him whenever he farts in church.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

haha i guess Hap, it doesnt matter what you say, because Talkhard is always right. So one sided.... I guess that goes with being a staunch republican  /ducks


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Thread after thread, season after season, you defend Wallace and attack those who criticize him. It's amazing how you can't let go of your precious opinion of such an overrated player.


It's the obsessive haters who are *creating* all the threads.

Sorry if it bothers you to have a little logic inserted into your bitterness-fests.


----------

